# Triton Router



## aeb430 (Nov 1, 2010)

I just purchased the Triton TRA001 router, but I am starting to second guess my decision. I have been looking for a larger router to augment my PC 690 and plan to use the Triton in the router table. 

After reading some reviews and doing more research I am still confused about the router's features. Some people have said that the Triton cannot be adjusted from above the table while others say that it can. The product description lists this as a feature, but I want to be sure. Does the TRA001 3.25 HP router have above the table height adjustment?

Also, I am not finding any base plates that are made for this router. I assume I will have to but a blank and drill all the holes? I would like to have a plate with removable rings. Does one exist for the TRA001?

Thanks all

Tony


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

aeb430 said:


> I just purchased the Triton TRA001 router, but I am starting to second guess my decision. I have been looking for a larger router to augment my PC 690 and plan to use the Triton in the router table.
> 
> After reading some reviews and doing more research I am still confused about the router's features. Some people have said that the Triton cannot be adjusted from above the table while others say that it can. The product description lists this as a feature, but I want to be sure. Does the TRA001 3.25 HP router have above the table height adjustment?
> 
> ...



Hi Tony - Welcome to the forum
According to Triton website the answer to above table stuff is yes
SAVE $59.01 - Triton TRA001/TRC001 3-1/4-Horsepower Precision Router $269.99

Here is one source for predrilled plates:
INCRA Solid Aluminum MagnaLOCK RT Plates
Kinda pricey but a good plate. You can always pick a plate you like and drill it yourself. As long as one of the inserts will accept guide bushings, centering is a snap. Even if you buy an expensive plate it is no guarantee that it won't need some "adjustment" to get your router to center properly. I bought one of the Incras' for my Freud and it still required the judicious application of a die grinder to get it to center up.
Good luck


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Tony

The confusion probably arises over the fact that whilst, so far as I know,the smaller Triton has always had built in above the table height adjustment, the bigger 3.25 HP one didn't. 

In the last year an updated 3.25 HP Triton was released which does now have above the table adjustment. Apart from that feature it still looks much the same as its predecessor. My one is the older one and I have solved it with a Routerraizer kit.

There are a lot of heavily discounted Tritons being advertised at the moment and I suspect these may be older stock without the above the table adjustment feature.

I've avoided quoting model numbers as I am aware that there are minor differences depending on the market in which they are being sold.

I cannot help you on the plate, as I use mine in the Triton table, which it was designed for and into which it automatically fits.

Cheers

-- 
Peter Ellis

Porec Sales Office
Croatia Property Services
A trading name of Peter Ellis Grupa d.o.o.
Selling in the new Tuscany!

Tel +385 (0) 92 247 5879
+385 (0) 91 400 3784

[email protected]
[email protected]

Croatia Property Services
Croatia Property Services - Home


----------



## aeb430 (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks John and Peter. I will check the model before I purchase it (its reserved at the moment awaiting arrival at my local store) to make sure it has above-the-table adjustment.

Thanks again,
Tony


----------



## misterboo (Aug 25, 2007)

Also, any of the plates for the Porter Cable 7518/7519 should work as it's the same pattern. You do need to drill your own hole for the adjust crank for above the table.


----------



## Raymondabel (Dec 18, 2009)

do a little search & you find out that their is a big sale from Triton


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

I have a Triton 3-1/4hp TRC001 in one of my tables. It is the newer model with the above table winder. I believe the TRA001 is the older version without the above table adjustment.


----------



## downhill (Nov 21, 2008)

Rockler has predrilled plates. 

Either their own or by Bench Dog. 

Bench Dog Router Table Plates - Rockler Woodworking Tools

Rockler Router Table Plates - Rockler Woodworking Tools

I belive they even have rings for inserts.


----------



## montanaprefinish (Feb 1, 2011)

Tony-

A couple other people mentioned the sales on Tritons... I just purchased one from highlandwoodworking.com for $199.00. I think shipping was about $13. It is the new TRC001 3.25 hp with the level winder included. 

Good luck with your choice. My new Triton should show up on Friday.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

jlord said:


> I have a Triton 3-1/4hp TRC001 in one of my tables. It is the newer model with the above table winder. I believe the TRA001 is the older version without the above table adjustment.


Hi James,

I have the older TRA001 (240V) and it does not have the winder.
This model was not available in the US. 
I think the US model was the TRC001 (110V)

I believe the current model TRA001 (110V) available in the US has the winder.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

jw2170 said:


> Hi James,
> 
> I have the older TRA001 (240V) and it does not have the winder.
> This model was not available in the US.
> ...


Hi James, 
The current model with the winder for above table adjustment is the TRC001. I double checked my router in the table. The tag say's TRC001. True a 240v model is not sold here as we use 110v.


----------



## chickenslippers (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi mine is the TRB001 (UK version of the TRC001)with above table adjustment.

I built my own table and used the Veritas table plate, I had to drill the plate to suit but the instructions were clear enough that it worked first time no probs. The downside is there are no removable inserts.

Cheers, Si


----------



## aeb430 (Nov 1, 2010)

I just got the router from my local store. It is the TRC001 and it has the above table adjustment. Now all I need is to build my table.

Thanks all for your comments.


----------



## ArTrvlr (Aug 22, 2009)

*TRC001 with winder*

My wife just bought me a TRC001 for my birthday and it has the winder handle.

Just a heads up, if you are considering one, Sommerfeld's Tools for Wood has them for $199.00. Best price we could find anywhere, and it includes shipping.

Now to find the time to build a table... and decide whether to go stand-alone or hang it on the table saw... decisions, decisions!

At least I can get plenty of ideas from this forum, so thanks to all who have posted their table builds.

jp


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

ArTrvlr said:


> My wife just bought me a TRC001 for my birthday and it has the winder handle.
> 
> Just a heads up, if you are considering one, Sommerfeld's Tools for Wood has them for $199.00. Best price we could find anywhere, and it includes shipping.
> 
> ...


WoodCraft will Have the Tritons on sale from March 6, 2011 through April 2, 2011. The 2-1/4hp for $159.99 & the 3-1/4hp for $189.99.


----------



## locin (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi all,
I have the TRA001 240v and it has the winder.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

I believe Mike stated in his post on the large routers he tested over the summer, that the PC bases are the same as the Triton.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Yes Dick, the mounting holes for the PC 7518, Triton TRA-001 and the Milwaukee 5625-20 are the same pattern. Anyone with the Triton or Milwaukee will have to drill the through the table adjustment hole for their router.


----------



## Round 'n round I go... (Dec 20, 2013)

I've seen several threads elsewhere where some owners claimed that they had problems with their cranks turning with difficulty and then breaking. In my experience, the hole in the table router plate needs to be plumb with the crank-insertion hole in the router. If one takes the time to locate the hole properly and drill it right, then the crank turns as smoothly as if it were greased lightning ;-) I love it as I didn't have to buy anything extra for it


----------

